# Favourite Catfish



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

So yeah, Im bored so im gonna stick up a few topics for fun lol.

Pretty self-explanatory

Whats you're favourite catfish?

Mines the Mystus Wickii


----------



## andypont (Jan 9, 2007)

I am bored too - so gonna reply to most of your posts!! :lol2: 

I like the Synodontis family of cats - particularly Syn. Angelicus.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Our synodontis is awesome. I don'e know the exact species, while I enjoy our fish i'm certainly not the expert out fo the two of us  Sami has kept tropical fish forever, i'm relatively new to it.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

used to have a Mystus Wickii awsome catfish very fiesty have to say red tails re my favorite (dont do one on L-numbers it would be impossiblte for me to chose i;m mad on L-numbers :flrt:


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

he's a Synodontis Eupterus (Feather finned Catfish) and he's called Mugatu..
i think he's cool...











and i used to have a Clarius Cat/walking catfish.. .
he was cool. but we didn't have space for him when i moved in to Mason's house... so he had to go










but my favourite is the Pimodella Pictus... they're so active, and shiny  
it's the next on the list for our fish tank 

(sami)


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

hopolo catfish and clarius catfish


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

have to agree hoplo's and syno's my syno decorus is about 15 inches long now was only about 3 inches when i got him


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

if i had the space id have a red tail..gorgeous :smile:


----------



## Pioden (Feb 13, 2007)

Not sure of its latin name but i love the look of twig catfish


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

could that be a sturisoma or whiptail ???


----------



## Pioden (Feb 13, 2007)

Think he may be a farlowella acus


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

yeah, i was about to say that  

i used to have a farlowella  but they're not very hardy... it got knocked about by several active tetras i had all the time... 

and we both love Red Tailed Cats... we'd love one... but that would mean a LOT less vivs... so not gonna happen! 

(sami)


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

mine got too be the red tailed x tigershovelnose hybrid, 










i have 2 of these and they are lovely


----------



## cryosi (Dec 4, 2006)

my fav cat PlanetCatfish :: Cat-eLog :: Loricariidae 

is on that link, always been in to catfish, epes L numbers


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

anything of the corydoras genus, I love those little fellas


----------



## dnarra (Feb 14, 2007)

wickii & redtail both great but for different reasons, if i said attitude it would have to be wickii, for tame pet gotta be redtail, my old one thought it was a cat i'm sure.


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

maybe it took the cat part of its name waaaaay to literal


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

Mines gotta be the pimodela pictus!!

Just love em


----------

